# Sochi Olympics Thread



## Saishin (Feb 5, 2014)

> Gay rights activists across the world are holding a day of protests against the Russian government, just two days before the Winter Olympics begin in the southern resort of Sochi.
> 
> The protests seek to persuade sponsors of the event to speak out over Russia's controversial laws on homosexuality.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-26043872


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 5, 2014)

Good, take the sponsors out so that the Olympics become less proffesionalised and return to the amateur days. There was a time when hockey players in the olympics were not affiliated with an NHL team, I think we should go back to the amateur days.

About the hotels.
Good, now Montreal can feel less embaressed about not finiishing the Olympic Stadium on time. At least Montreal's hotels were completed on time.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 5, 2014)

If you're gonna do a prestige project like that, at least finish it in time...


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Scud (Feb 5, 2014)

Russia was never going to be ready for this. I've seen a few news reports detailing how construction of roads and such around and between the sporting sites has negatively impacted the local populations.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 5, 2014)

I would really just prefer we stop putting so much damn importance on sports.

Related.

[YOUTUBE]u6vSejda71w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 5, 2014)

lol @ the Olympics still being held in Russia after those disgusting laws that they passed. This really pisses me off.


----------



## Mael (Feb 5, 2014)

This will accomplish nothing.  Why?

Russia stopped caring decades ago.


----------



## PureWIN (Feb 6, 2014)

I almost feel as though Russia was secretly chosen as a way to show the world how shitty it is.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 6, 2014)

Just watched the first event, men's snowboard qualifications. Which are scheduled a day before the opening ceremony, for some reason (so don't worry, you didn't miss it).

What kind of sadism is that? The guys who don't qualify will be eliminated before the Olympics have even officially started. That has to suck.

All is fine so far anyway. The Swedish guy qualified, so I'm happy.


----------



## Kahvehane (Feb 6, 2014)

I heard toilet paper is not cleared for flushing in Sochi. You can piss and shit to your heart's content, but by god if you have to wipe your ass you better be near a wastebin.


If that's true I can't wait to hear the explanation for it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2014)

Can we protest the Olympics in general?


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 6, 2014)

Kahvehane said:


> I heard toilet paper is not cleared for flushing in Sochi. You can piss and shit to your heart's content, but by god if you have to wipe your ass you better be near a wastebin.
> 
> 
> If that's true I can't wait to hear the explanation for it.



That's not all that uncommon throughout the world, actually. It's like that in China and -I've heard- Mexico.

There will normally be a basket (with a waste bag in, of course) placed next to the toilet for you to throw the paper in. Once you get used to it it's no big deal. I just sort of pity the cleaner who has to collect all the shit-paper bags at the end of the day.

If the bag is not completely full it's hardly neccessary to touch the contents though. You just grab the clean edges, tie it shut and dispose of it like any other garbage bag.


----------



## Mael (Feb 6, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Can we protest the Olympics in general?



No.  I happen to still like the Olympics.

What?  You'd prefer a Doctor Who obscure telethon?


----------



## hammer (Feb 6, 2014)

why did they get rid of wrestling


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 6, 2014)

It's hurting the reputation of Russia to organize world events. China or Greece didn't have these problems. Russia will host the 2018 football world cup.


----------



## Mael (Feb 6, 2014)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> It's hurting the reputation of Russia to organize world events. China or Greece didn't have these problems. Russia will host the 2018 football world cup.



Actually China had a plethora of issues.  They're just better at walling it offcovering it up aesthetics than Russia is atm.


----------



## Wilykat (Feb 6, 2014)

Yellow water
used toilet paper not flushed down
Few hotels not ready
strong homophobic atmosphere
dogs dropping dead...

Glad I didn't blow a few thousand dollars to be there for the events.


----------



## Mael (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm going to wait until about halfway through the Sochi Olympics before I make a full-fledged judgment on Putya and the show.

I'm still flabbergasted though about why Sochi was the preferred spot.  It's fucking RUSSIA.  The nation's legacy is built on its "General Winter."  There are a hundred other places you could've done this.  But no...also placing it near the fucking Caucasus with those Chechen animals.  Really fucking smart, Russia.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2014)

It really is disappointing that the corrupt as fuck IOC let the Russians spray their stink on this event. Brazil is also shaping up to be hilariously unprepared for the summer games they were given.


----------



## Mael (Feb 6, 2014)

Platinum said:


> It really is disappointing that the corrupt as fuck IOC let the Russians spray their stink on this event. Brazil is also shaping up to be hilariously unprepared for the summer games they were given.



Then maybe instead of currying favor to "developing" nations who logic should dictate that they're not cut out for this, they should give it to nations like Canada, the US, Germany, Japan/Korea, etc., who can either foot the bill or have adequate preparations for it.

Oh but wait I forgot that's mean ol' prejudice.


----------



## Saishin (Feb 6, 2014)

Here we go,even Ban Ki-moon  for sure these games will be remembered as the olympic games of the gays (for the protests against the gay banning law in Russia) or the most boycotted games after Moscow 80 and Los Angeles 84 



> *UN chief denounces attacks on gay people*
> 
> UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon condemns attacks and discrimination against homosexuals, touching on the gay rights issue in Russia that has overshadowed preparations for the Sochi Olympics
> 
> ...


----------



## Mael (Feb 6, 2014)

People are talking shit like they expect the Kremlin/Duma to give a shit. 

It's why I even gave up using just words giving China shit over Falun Gong.  They're not going to change policy.  Only with a gun to their head would they do so.


----------



## Saishin (Feb 6, 2014)

Mael said:


> People are talking shit like they expect the Kremlin/Duma to give a shit.
> 
> It's why I even gave up using just words giving China shit over Falun Gong.  They're not going to change policy.  Only with a gun to their head would they do so.


Obama will be not present tomorrow 

I support the gay rights and I'm against any kind of discrimination but honestly all this boycotting and the absence of the world leaders I find it hypocrital,very well I really hope that also in Qatar for the world  cup the world leaders will be absent in protest for the exploitation of the "slave" workers,is this gonna happen? I don't think so.
As you said Putin will not give a shit,this is just a sport game,the Olympics should stop to be a stage for political reasons,to me if everyone want to protest better do it in front of the Kremlin or in the UN.


----------



## Mael (Feb 6, 2014)

The only times I can think the Olympics were really political was 1936 Berlin (and with lulzy results), 1980 Moscow, the 1984 Olympics, Beijing, and Sochi.

Everything else seemed normal.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2014)

Mael said:


> Then maybe instead of currying favor to "developing" nations who logic should dictate that they're not cut out for this, they should give it to nations like Canada, the US, Germany, Japan/Korea, etc., who can either foot the bill or have adequate preparations for it.
> 
> Oh but wait I forgot that's mean ol' prejudice.



Nah we gotta let all these underdeveloped countries bankrupt themselves for the IOC instead of logically using infrastructure that's already in place in other developed places like London or Seoul. But of course then Putin couldn't cut blank checks to his corrupt oligarchs to fleece the country for all its worth.  



Saishin said:


> Obama will be not present tomorrow
> 
> I support the gay rights and I'm against any kind of discrimination but honestly all this boycotting and the absence of the world leaders I find it hypocrital,very well I really hope that also in Qatar for the world  cup the world leaders will be absent in protest for the exploitation of the "slave" workers,is this gonna happen? I don't think so.
> As you said Putin will not give a shit,this is just a sport game,the Olympics should stop to be a stage for political reasons,to me if everyone want to protest better do it in front of the Kremlin or in the UN.



People can relate to the plight of the LGBT either through experience or knowing someone... not many people can relate to the plight of the slave, even you hipster who went to watch 12 years. It's not as sexy an issue to take a stand on. Everyone will cheer you for being progressive and open minded for being against discrimination, while taking a stand on slavery is like taking a stance on being against murder. It's an issue that doesn't have as good of pr sadly.



Mael said:


> The only times I can think the Olympics were really political was 1936 Berlin (and with lulzy results), 1980 Moscow, the 1984 Olympics, Beijing, and Sochi.
> 
> Everything else seemed normal.



That's because most of the time it's given to normal countries who can manage to throw a show without bankrupting themselves (Athens notwithstanding) or having gross human rights/corruption abuse.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2014)

The USA (my irony meter broke while reading that) have delivered a warning about spying in Sochi. 

Apparently, as tested out by some journalists, connecting any device to a Wi-Fi over there will immediately cause malware to be installed


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2014)

Anyone that tries to use public wifi in russia deserves to have their information stolen.


----------



## Mael (Feb 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> The USA (my irony meter broke while reading that) have delivered a warning about spying in Sochi.
> 
> Apparently, as tested out by some journalists, connecting any device to a Wi-Fi over there will immediately cause malware to be installed



Because if Russians get caught, nobody gives a shit.  If Americans get caught, OMG war crimes.

But you already knew that.


----------



## Saishin (Feb 6, 2014)

Mael said:


> The only times I can think the Olympics were really political was 1936 Berlin (and with lulzy results), 1980 Moscow, the 1984 Olympics, Beijing, and Sochi.
> 
> Everything else seemed normal.


In which olympic there was that American athlete that made the black panther gesture?  



Platinum said:


> People can relate to the plight of the LGBT either through experience or knowing someone... not many people can relate to the plight of the slave, even you hipster who went to watch 12 years. It's not as sexy an issue to take a stand on. Everyone will cheer you for being progressive and open minded for being against discrimination, while taking a stand on slavery is like taking a stance on being against murder. It's an issue that doesn't have as good of pr sadly.


You're right,but human rights touches not only the gay rights but also all those issues that with sexual orientation has nothing to do with like the labour slave.Why Ban Ki-moon didn't boycott Qatar too? I see what you did there,maybe the reason is the oil?


----------



## Mael (Feb 6, 2014)

Saishin said:


> In which olympic there was that American athlete that made the black panther gesture?



I thought that was a basketball game.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2014)

Wasn't aware that the opening ceremony is going to be on tape delay in America, that sucks. Wouldn't be surprised if half the reason was that they are nervous as fuck that their might be a bombing. Apparently, most major sponsors of the olympics have already preemptively made commercials in the event of a terrorist attack.

RUSSIA LADIES AND GENTLEMAN.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2014)

Mael said:


> Because if Russians get caught, nobody gives a shit.  If Americans get caught, OMG war crimes.
> 
> But you already knew that.



I hope you're not complaining about the USA being held to higher standards than Russia.


----------



## Saishin (Feb 6, 2014)

Go Jamaica bobsleigh team! 



> *Jamaican bobsleigh team delayed after losing luggage*
> 
> Team may be forced to miss training after equpiment goes missing in transit
> 
> ...


----------



## Mael (Feb 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I hope you're not complaining about the USA being held to higher standards than Russia.



Not really.  I've made my peace with the realities of national securities.  It's just many ultralibs haven't.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 6, 2014)

Mael said:


> I thought that was a basketball game.



No, one of our best track athletes had a black glove balled into a fist at one of the games when he got the gold medal.


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Feb 6, 2014)

Putin doesn't give a crap. About these protest. He simply is gonna talk his way out of it. And slightly twist his words so that it appears as if he's more objetive about the whole gay bussines. He's gonna make it seem as if he actually has a valid argument. I still don't see why people try protesting or try to persuade him. Putin knows that he has shitload of oil and how important his country is. Heck even my country isn't man enough to tell *putin to calm the fuck down*. And our country is pretty open to homosexual people. We'd never openly attack putin because he's an important bussines partner.

When you think about it. Putin is a fucking genius LMAO.

(Not that I agree with him)


----------



## Mael (Feb 6, 2014)

baconbits said:


> No, one of our best track athletes had a black glove balled into a fist at one of the games when he got the gold medal.



Good for him.


----------



## Doge (Feb 6, 2014)

The winter olympics are an attempt to demean black individuals and support white supremacy.  They actively try to only include sports which are generally unavailable to African nations, and refuse to vary the events in order to include African participants.

Not to mention black people have been excluded from winter sports in the US by stereotype due to the white superiority culture.  

Anyone supporting the Sochi Olympics is a racist and a homophobe.


----------



## On and On (Feb 6, 2014)

The best part about this: the tweets from journalists, I still can't get over them.


----------



## Mael (Feb 6, 2014)

> Maybe it takes a flame to know -- and light -- one?
> 
> Speculation has been running wild that Russian President Vladimir Putin's alleged girlfriend -- 2004 Olympic rhythmic gymnastics champion Alina Kabaeva -- may be selected to light the Olympic Torch at the opening ceremonies in Sochi.
> 
> ...





Sneaky Putin is sneaky.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Feb 6, 2014)

COME ON, GREAT BRITAIN!!!!!!!!!!! WIN GOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Said my piece!


----------



## Mael (Feb 6, 2014)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> COME ON, GREAT BRITAIN!!!!!!!!!!! WIN GOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Said my piece!



UK has garbage winters.

Face.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 7, 2014)

hammer said:


> why did they get rid of wrestling



It's still there.

As for why: *Because nobody could understand it*.

The ideal in wrestling is of course to pin the opponent to the ground in a position where he is totally unable to move and cannot keep fighting. That is the "cleanest" win and what most people imagine wrestling being like. Like a knockout in boxing.

However at Olympic level, both competitors are usually so good that it's hard for one to completely defeat the opponent in this way within the time limit. I know back in the 1912 Stockholm Olympics there was no time limit yet, and the wrestling final went on for 9 hours (!). The audience usually doesn't have the patience to wait that long, so there is now a time limit to matches.

In modern wrestling, then, you get points for various impressive moves that you do throughout the match. If nobody has immobilized the opponent by the time limit, the fighter with the most points wins. Points are awarded by the referees, and *modern wrestling is therefore partially determined by the judgement of the referees.*

The rules for how referees give points are apparently extraordinarily complex, to the point where even the athletes themselves cannot always answer why one of them won and the other one lost. This became a great point of controversy at the 2012 London Olympics where at least one match seemed to have been arbitrarily determined by the referees without anyone understanding why.

London sparked a debate. "If even the athletes themselves cannot understand why someone got or did not get points for a certain thing, then how can the audience be expected to understand it?"

*Opponents* thought wrestling should be removed from the Olympics until the rules have been simplified. It would be more fair to the audience, and certainly more fair to the wrestlers themselves who would not have to feel their fate hangs on a dice throw.

There is also an economic argument. Each event costs money, so the Olympics cannot have an infinite number of sports. It's been suggested that one of the "core" sports be dropped to make way for a newcomer, such as Wushu (i.e Gongfu/Kung Fu) or Karate. With the rules controversity wrestling seemed a prime target for elimination.

*Proponents* however argued that wrestling was part of the original Olympics in Ancient Greece and therefore cannot be removed. All Greek and Roman sports should be sacred.

The result was that wrestling was eliminated from the Tokyo 2020 program at a meeting in February last year, but was then restored to the program at another meeting in September. So wrestling was only out for about 6 months.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 7, 2014)

Sochi's hotels are fuckin' baller.


----------



## Saishin (Feb 7, 2014)

> *Putin ignores criticism on gay-rights and prepares for Sochi opening celebrations*
> 
> The Winter Olympics, known in Russia as 'Vladimir’s daughter', will be considered a sucess if Friday's’ opening ceremony and the sporting events go smoothly, more so if the host nation wins a respectable haul of medals
> 
> ...


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 7, 2014)

Opening ceremony is in about 3 hours. Get your popcorn.

It will start at 20:14, local time (GMT+4). As a joke on "2014", obviously. Go count for yourself what that translates into in your time zone.


----------



## hammer (Feb 7, 2014)

there is nothing wrong with throwing the toilet paper in the bin, many countries have been doing it for a while


the rest is funny though(funny in a sad way)


----------



## Saishin (Feb 7, 2014)

mr_shadow said:


> Opening ceremony is in about 3 hours. Get your popcorn.
> 
> It will start at 20:14, local time (GMT+4). As a joke on "2014", obviously. Go count for yourself what that translates into in your time zone.


Did Sweden sent its PM or King for the celebrations? or they have decided to boycott the event not going there?


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 7, 2014)

Saishin said:


> Did Sweden sent its PM or King for the celebrations? or they have decided to boycott the event not going there?



_Dagens Nyheter _writes this:



> Neither Obama nor Reinfeldt is there. But they get the UN chief Ban Ki-Moon and the leaders of a number of questionable countries such as China's Xi Jinping, Belarus' Lukaschenko and Ukraine's Yanukovitch.



So...no.


----------



## Saishin (Feb 7, 2014)

mr_shadow said:


> _Dagens Nyheter _writes this:
> 
> 
> 
> So...no.


I see 

Well here a list of those world leaders that decided to attend Sochi,it's not a complete list of all them but it puts those that have officialy confirmed their presence.


Xi Jinping, President of China

Ban Ki-Moon, UN Secretary General

Shinzo Abe, Prime Minster of Japan

Leonid Tibilov, South Ossetian Leader

Viktor Yanukovych, President of Ukraina

Mark Rutte, Prime Minister of the Netherlands

Kim Yong-nam, President of the Presidium of the Supreme People's Assembly of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea

Nursultan Nazarbayev, President of Kazakhstan

Enrice Letta, Prime Minister of Italy

Emomali Rakhmon, President of Tajikistan

Andris Berzins, President of Latvia

Rossen Pleyneliev, President of Bulgaria

Saul Niinist?, President of Finland

Tomislav Nikolic, President of Serbia

Milos Zeman, President of the Czech Republic

Karolos Papoulias, President of Greece

Filip Vujanovic, President of Montenegro

Tayyip Erdogan, Prime Minister of Turkey

Almazbek Atambayev, President of Kyrgyzstan


----------



## Mael (Feb 7, 2014)

Who really cares?

Gives the Chechen animals more juicy targets.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 7, 2014)

> *Kim Yong-nam*, President of the Presidium of the Supreme People's Assembly of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea



This is an interesting phenomena with North Korea. Presumably because of paranoia, the Supreme Leader rarely meets with foreigners or travels to other countries except China.

When foreign ambassadors first arrive in North Korea they are instead greeted by Kim Yong-Nam, who also represents North Korea at international events like the United Nations general assembly and the Olympics.

Kim Yong-Nam is nr. 2 in the Politburo, which theoreticly makes him second-in-command to Kim Jong-Un. Although as a civilian his real power is probably less than the military PB members.

I had hoped that Kim Jong-Un would be less of a coward than his dad and actually show up in person at international events, like his grandpa did (I think). But no, he prefers to cower in Pyongyang.


----------



## Mael (Feb 7, 2014)

Shadow please stop hoping with North Korea.  It bothers the family.

NK has always gotten support from Russia as far back as 1950.  Only fools would think they wouldn't show to get more cash.

Actually that's one group I would like to see the Chechebs hit.

/Marquis de Sade


----------



## Mael (Feb 7, 2014)

Look at this fucking disaster.

Russia, are you serious that you couldn't have picked a better location in your gigantic land mass?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 7, 2014)

Pretty cool ceremony so far. Very beautiful.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 7, 2014)

Vlad Putin looks bad ass with his coat.


----------



## Mael (Feb 7, 2014)

Alwaysmind said:


> Pretty cool ceremony so far. Very beautiful.



Cool story, but how about looking around everywhere else?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 7, 2014)

Mael said:


> Cool story, but how about looking around everywhere else?



Where should I be looking. I already looked everywhere else. 
Peter Mansbridge and Ron Maclean are hilarious today.


----------



## Mael (Feb 7, 2014)

Alwaysmind said:


> Where should I be looking. I already looked everywhere else.
> Peter Mansbridge is hilarious today.





Now stop sucking Putya's dick.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 7, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CCTV (Cancerous Crap Tunnel Vision) won't let me watch it online!!! mad 

And I don't have a real tv.


----------



## Mael (Feb 7, 2014)

mr_shadow said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CCTV (Cancerous Crap Tunnel Vision) won't let me watch it online!!! mad And I don't have a real tv.



That makes no sense whatsoever.

China and Russia are buddy-buddy.

Is China afraid of Western corruption again or something stupid?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 7, 2014)

Mael said:


> Now stop sucking Putya's dick.



Doesn't work. 

And reviens en dude, that story is getting old.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 7, 2014)

Mael said:


> That makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> China and Russia are buddy-buddy.
> 
> Is China afraid of Western corruption again or something stupid?



No, they're showing it on their sports channel. But you have to watch it on an actual tv. You can't stream it online like normal.

It has to do with rights I guess. Only 1 channel in each country/territory gets to broadcast the ceremony, so to prevent people circumnavigating "their" channel you can't show it online.

So it's more to prevent people in Hong Kong, Macao and Taiwan from watching it on CCTV instead of on the channel in those territories that payed for the rights.

BUT MY IP ADRESS SHOWS THAT I'M IN MAINLAND CHINA!!! WHY AM I NOT ALLOWED TO WATCH?!


----------



## Mael (Feb 7, 2014)

mr_shadow said:


> No, they're showing it on their sports channel. But you have to watch it on an actual tv. You can't stream it online like normal.
> 
> It has to do with rights I guess. Only 1 channel in each country/territory gets to broadcast the ceremony, so to prevent people circumnavigating "their" channel you can't show it online.
> 
> So it's more to prevent people in Hong Kong, Macao and Taiwan from watching it on CCTV instead of on the channel in those territories that payed for the rights.



Ah so basically douchebaggery...gotcha.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh, it's working now that the performances seem to be over. -_-

Fuck 'em with a shovel.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 7, 2014)

mr_shadow said:


> Oh, it's working now that the performances seem to be over. -_-
> 
> Fuck 'em with a shovel.



No they are still going, but China passed already. I think they had 61 athletes.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 7, 2014)

Alwaysmind said:


> No they are still going, but China passed already. I think they had 61 athletes.



Aaaaand it's gone again. 

I'm Swedish btw, so I'm looking for the people in blue and yellow (who are not Ukraine).

China is sort of my second home though, so I'll root for China in events where Sweden is not participating.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 7, 2014)

mr_shadow said:


> Aaaaand it's gone again.
> 
> I'm Swedish btw, so I'm looking for the people in blue and yellow (who are not Ukraine).
> 
> China is sort of my second home though, so I'll root for China in events where Sweden is not participating.



I don't see Sweeden anywhere. I don't recall hearing it's name.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 7, 2014)

An Austrian was possessed by the spirit of the Sochi Olympics.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 7, 2014)

Arishem said:


> An Austrian was possessed by the spirit of the Sochi Olympics.



Hmmm, I don't think CBC showed that part.

Well Sweden is bound to come now.


----------



## Mael (Feb 7, 2014)

So apparently the rings were supposed to be snowflakes and transform and unite but only four of the five of them managed to work and transform.

This is hilarious...it's like the ceremony is building on Russian stereotyping.  The only reason China succeeded is because they used a lot of people, probably phased a ton out, and enslaved them to get it right like they would a North Korean parade.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 7, 2014)

Mael said:


> So apparently the rings were supposed to be snowflakes and transform and unite but only four of the five of them managed to work and transform.



Actually, it looked better with the malfunction. So, its not that bad. In fact I thought it was intentional until the commentators mentioned it. They should know that in improv, if you mess up. you keep going as if nothing had happened.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 7, 2014)

Ah shit, here come the spoilers. I'm out of this thread!


----------



## Arishem (Feb 7, 2014)

Ahahaha, the DJ is playing Tatu (fake lesbians, but still hilarious all considered) during the ceremony.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 7, 2014)

Shoot, that bear is freaky.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 7, 2014)

Did anyone else see Fedor in the Russian history sequence?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 7, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Did anyone else see Fedor in the Russian history sequence?



Ha, ha!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 7, 2014)

Germany trolling hard .

Russians are putting on a good show so far.


----------



## walkerandarazu (Feb 7, 2014)

I like it. The projections were really great + some good soviet time remembrance.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 7, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Germany trolling hard .
> 
> Russians are putting on a good show so far.



Nah, they aint trolling, it'S only western media who had hoped for trolls.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 7, 2014)

Solid theme and cool visuals. Very good performance overall.



Alwaysmind said:


> Nah, they aint trolling, it'S only western media who had hoped for trolls.



Considering the history between the two... it was obviously a not so subtle jab.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 7, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Solid theme and cool visuals. Very good performance overall.



The introduction movie and the reforming of the military part were pretty neat. That stadium is humongous.

I think the President of the Olympics was pretty pissed at the end.


----------



## Saishin (Feb 7, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Germany trolling hard .
> 
> Russians are putting on a good show so far.


Those rainbow coats 

The US delegation


----------



## Revolution (Feb 7, 2014)

Wish this was in the sports thread


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 7, 2014)

No one else thought it was pretty cool to see the first female cosmonaut?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 7, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Wish this was in the sports thread



well, its current event, theres a cup of coffee on my desk. Yup, it deserves to be in the cafe (and not in the sport section).


----------



## Platinum (Feb 7, 2014)

They really like Daft Punk in Russia apparently.


----------



## Mael (Feb 7, 2014)

Alwaysmind said:


> No one else thought it was pretty cool to see the first female cosmonaut?



Wow I've rarely seen such Russophilia.


----------



## Saishin (Feb 7, 2014)

Alwaysmind said:


> No one else thought it was pretty cool to see the first female cosmonaut?


Those cosmonauts are cute


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 7, 2014)

the beast from the east niki valuev completed it

Guess who?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 7, 2014)

Mael said:


> Wow I've rarely seen such Russophilia.



You are just jealous.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 7, 2014)

TasteTheDifference said:


> the beast from the east niki valuev completed it
> 
> Guess who?



Already a gif? That was quick.


----------



## olaf (Feb 7, 2014)

that guy at the begining so fuckable

I don't even care if it's really sochi related

(and he looks so damn familiar)


----------



## Mael (Feb 7, 2014)

Alwaysmind said:


> You are just jealous.



How and why?

EDIT: Photos here:


Of course Chinese delegates being natural suck-ups with multiple flags.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Germany trolling hard .
> 
> Russians are putting on a good show so far.


pretty sure it's supposed to be the olympic ring colours

and i'm pretty sure these outfits were designed before all the 'russia hates gays' stuff started happening


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 7, 2014)

Where is Ivan Drago

Say whatever you want about Sochi olympics and human rights, but this is possibly the best opening Winter Olympics ever seen in the history.


----------



## Zumoku (Feb 7, 2014)

Russian women =


----------



## Zumoku (Feb 7, 2014)

Arishem said:


> An Austrian was possessed by the spirit of the Sochi Olympics.



Omg that made my day


----------



## Zumoku (Feb 7, 2014)

And not gonna lie, that Venezuelan guy made me smile.


----------



## Mael (Feb 7, 2014)

All I hope is that China gets humbled badly.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 8, 2014)

The IOC made a huge mistake choosing Sochi, and is now reaping the results of its choice. Good!


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 8, 2014)

Central Communist Tunnel Vision (CCTV) finally let me see the opening.

Nice stuff. I liked the boat ride with Peter the Great and the scene from _War and Peace_. Didn't mind the malfunctioning snowflake - they should have made the logo like that in the first place. Maybe it's a sign from God?

Sweden got its first medal today. :WOW


----------



## Mael (Feb 8, 2014)

Dutch killed the 5000m

But US strikes gold.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 8, 2014)

mr_shadow said:


> Central Communist Tunnel Vision (CCTV) finally let me see the opening.
> 
> Nice stuff. I liked the boat ride with Peter the Great and the scene from _War and Peace_. Didn't mind the malfunctioning snowflake - they should have made the logo like that in the first place. Maybe it's a sign from God?
> 
> Sweden got its first medal today. :WOW



Yea, I thought that it was intentional at first. I thought it was a pretty cool twist on the logo. But then they said it was a malfunction. = (. But that should have been the Sochi Olympic logo. 

Now, for a more interesting topic. One of my sibling asked how does one get into bobsled. Apparently, there are only five usable tracks in the world and they are all open to the public a day or 2 per year. So, how do you get into this sport if you can't really practice (assuming you live in a state or province that does not see snow say Texas or Queensland).


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 8, 2014)

Alwaysmind said:


> Now, for a more interesting topic. One of my sibling asked how does one get into bobsled. Apparently, there are only five usable tracks in the world and they are all open to the public a day or 2 per year. So, how do you get into this sport if you can't really practice (assuming you live in a state or province that does not see snow say Texas or Queensland).



Some bobsled athletes are actually re-trained runners. A lot of the same skills are involved, apparently.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ld7ZDbzZmWc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zumoku (Feb 8, 2014)

Hottest female figure skaters


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 8, 2014)

I want them 4 independent athletes to own the podium.


----------



## Zumoku (Feb 8, 2014)

Alwaysmind said:


> I want them 4 independent athletes to own the podium.



They're probs hired assassins. Ever see Battle Royale?

...

...Yeah...


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 8, 2014)

Zumoku said:


> They're probs hired assassins. Ever see Battle Royale?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...Yeah...



Maybe. But I guess the one in the Men's luge missed his cue.


----------



## Mael (Feb 8, 2014)

Alwaysmind said:


> I want them 4 independent athletes to own the podium.



Independent what?

Granted, they likely won't.


----------



## Savior (Feb 8, 2014)

What an overpriced games. If you're gonna spend that much then at least do it for the summer olympics. Shame on Putin for spending taxpayers money like this.


----------



## Mael (Feb 8, 2014)

Savior said:


> What an overpriced games. If you're gonna spend that much then at least do it for the summer olympics. Shame on Putin for spending taxpayers money like this.



You'd be amazed how little of a fuck he gives.

Same went with the Chinese and their big bonanza.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 8, 2014)

Mael said:


> Independent what?
> 
> Granted, they likely won't.



Independent athletes. Google it. There are 3 of them, all from India. They play under the Olympic flag but they are independent  (meaning not affiliated to any country) because of political reason.Apparently, India is no longer allowed in the Olympics, so ya, those would have been the athletes if India would have sent if it was allowed to be in the games.


----------



## Mael (Feb 8, 2014)

Canuck sisters take gold and silver for moguls with US in bronze.  Kinda saw that one coming a mile away after reading about the Dufour-Lapointe sibs.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 8, 2014)

Mael said:


> Canuck sisters take gold and silver for moguls with US in bronze.  Kinda saw that one coming a mile away after reading about the Dufour-Lapointe sibs.



Sweet. = ).


----------



## Mael (Feb 8, 2014)

As long as China doesn't win.  That's all that matters.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 8, 2014)

Mael said:


> As long as China doesn't win.  That's all that matters.



Now now, what's wrong with China.


----------



## Mael (Feb 8, 2014)

Alwaysmind said:


> Now now, what's wrong with China.



Any blow to their image is a good thing.  The last thing they need are the Olympics to start them pushing around the Asian neighbors again.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 8, 2014)

So I hear it's a mess.


----------



## Mael (Feb 8, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So I hear it's a mess.



The facilities are a wreck, however the events are underway without much incident.


----------



## dynasaur (Feb 8, 2014)

yay team Canada?!   my second Olympics watch, possibly.


----------



## navy (Feb 8, 2014)

Codea said:


> yay team Canada?!   my second Olympics watch, possibly.



How old are you?

Canada sucks.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 8, 2014)

Mael said:


> The facilities are a wreck, however the events are underway without much incident.



Yeah, I saw the photos of the water...


----------



## dynasaur (Feb 8, 2014)

navy said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Canada sucks.


18 years

no it doesn't.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 8, 2014)

*Medal table day 1*

1. Norway (G) 2 (S) 1 (B) 1
=2. Canada (G) 1 (S) 1 (B) 1
=2. Netherlands (G) 1 (S) 1 (B) 1
4. United States (G) 1 (S) 0 (B) 1
5. Austria (G) 0 (S) 1 (B) 0
6. Sweden (G) 0 (S) 1 (B) 0
7 Czech Republic (G) 0 (S) 0 (B) 1

All others still 0.


----------



## Zumoku (Feb 8, 2014)

mr_shadow said:


> *Medal table day 1*
> 
> 1. Norway (G) 2 (S) 1 (B) 1
> =2. Canada (G) 1 (S) 1 (B) 1
> ...



America needs to pick up it's shit


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 8, 2014)

Zumoku said:


> America needs to pick up it's shit



Well, it's only been one day, and you're still doing better than China and Russia. No rush.


----------



## Wilykat (Feb 9, 2014)

Bathroom lock malfunction.  Someone got locked in and had to break out.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 9, 2014)

So wait, CCTV is not showing *any* part of the Olympics live online? WHYYY???!!! 

My dorm room didn't come with a TV, and since there is no TV outlet in here it wouldn't help to buy my own. I would have nowhere to plug it in. The only way I can watch TV at home is via online stream.

It normally works fine since all mainland Chinese channels are government-owned and come free of charge. But when I try to tune into the sports channel online I get an error message.

All other channels work fine, so it's specificly the Olympics that I'm not allowed to see.


----------



## Mael (Feb 9, 2014)

Damn shadow you got China'd hard.

America takes snowboard gold again.


----------



## Doge (Feb 9, 2014)

Codea said:


> yay team Canada?!   my second Olympics watch, possibly.



Canada is full of racists, doesn't even consider black people fit for representation or competition.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2014)

Mael said:


> Damn shadow you got China'd hard.
> 
> America takes snowboard gold again.



Snowboard is is a made up sport anyway.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2014)

Doge said:


> Canada is full of racists, doesn't even consider black people fit for representation or competition.



Canada has black people, the cold and the snow just make the colours go away.


----------



## Mael (Feb 9, 2014)

Alwaysmind said:


> Snowboard is is a made up sport anyway.



In the quiet words of the Virgin Mary, come again?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2014)

Mael said:


> In the quiet words of the Virgin Mary, come again?



I mean, its not a real sport. Cross country skying is a real sport. Jumping of a ramp, not so much.


----------



## Mael (Feb 9, 2014)

Alwaysmind said:


> I mean, its not a real sport. Cross country skying is a real sport. Jumping of a ramp, not so much.



Here we go with you being an idiot again.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2014)

Mael said:


> Here we go with you being an idiot again.



Just telling it how it is. Don't worry about it, there are a bunch of events in the olympics (both summer and winter) that are not REAL sports (trampoline for one). They are just there to make others feel better that they can't run or skate fast. 

As Darth Vader says, 





> Search your feelings, you *know* it to be true!


----------



## dynasaur (Feb 9, 2014)

Doge said:


> Canada is full of racists, doesn't even consider black people fit for representation or competition.


Canada is not a racist country. And Africans/black people play in the Summer Olympics, so Brazil/ Rio de Janeiro  2016. 


Alwaysmind said:


> Canada has black people, the cold and the snow just make the colours go away.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 9, 2014)

If Snowboarding isn't a sport then what the hell is it? It's not like we're talking about chess or some shit it's an event that requires athletic ability.


----------



## Mael (Feb 9, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> If Snowboarding isn't a sport then what the hell is it? It's not like we're talking about chess or some shit it's an event that requires athletic ability.



You will have to excuse him.  He's an idiot or a poor troll.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 9, 2014)

Mael said:


> You will have to excuse him.  He's an idiot or a poor troll.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORwkIOixzmY[/YOUTUBE]

I guess Meal snowboards.


----------



## blueblip (Feb 10, 2014)

> *Report of a Corrupt Figure Skating Deal Includes an Odd Alliance*
> _FEB. 8, 2014_
> 
> SOCHI, Russia — Who says the United States and Russia cannot get along?
> ...


*Source:* 

Link to French magazine article: 

Wtf is this shit?? Figure skaters have gone soft, I tell you! I mean, in the good ol' days, they'd be capping their opponents. Tonya Harding needs to come back and show these pansies how real figure skaters rig events


----------



## wibisana (Feb 10, 2014)

blueblip said:


> *Source:*
> 
> Link to French magazine article:
> 
> Wtf is this shit?? Figure skaters have gone soft, I tell you! I mean, in the good ol' days, they'd be capping their opponents. Tonya Harding needs to come back and show these pansies how real figure skaters rig events



that's why I kinda disagree with whole art-sport.
it is too easy to rig the score. and too objective

real competition sport is racing and versus.
not who is have best moves. what/which move better than other, that just vague


----------



## blueblip (Feb 10, 2014)

wibisana said:


> that's why I kinda disagree with whole art-sport.
> it is too easy to rig the score. and too objective
> 
> real competition sport is racing and versus.
> not who is have best moves. what/which move better than other, that just vague


I think you mean "too subjective".

This is true to a great degree, but at the end of it all one cannot forget that it does indeed require a great deal of athletic ability to pull off these moves.

Take many of the sports that comprise gymnastics as an example. Stuff like the rings, asymmetrical poles, and so on. Much like art-sports like figure skating, the judging is pretty subjective. But, much like figure skating, you have to be a top athlete to be able to pull off those moves in the first place.

To counter the problem of subjectivity, figure skaters and gymnasts are graded on how difficult their moves are to execute, not on how pretty they look (which is a factor, but a minor one). So if one figure skater executes a series of technically difficult moves that don't look as appealing as another skater's routine which was filled with beautiful looking but easier to execute moves, the ugly-but-difficult skater wins.

At least, that's how it's supposed to work. If you buy off the judges panel, then it means squat.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 10, 2014)

blueblip said:


> I think you mean "too subjective".
> 
> This is true to a great degree, but at the end of it all one cannot forget that it does indeed require a great deal of athletic ability to pull off these moves.
> 
> ...



sorry I was too sleepy. yeah I mean subjective
and I dont say they aren't sport
what I objecting/disagreeing why they make competition of artistic sport.
art is subjective.
I know there is more than art on it. how hard that move to pull off.
how long the hang/air time (in some sport).
but at the end the best move win. but the one decide the best is human. not the rule.

In race the best means the first reach finish. In vs the best is the most score goal/basket/win match. the rule is solid and determine the winner.

while in artistic sport the one decide the winner is judges with their own opinion.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2014)

The fuck is it about the Dutch and speedskating?

I thought only slender Koreans and mischeivous Chinese were superior in it.


----------



## Seregfin (Feb 10, 2014)

We've always been the king in longer distance speed skating. This 500m gold is a first for us as well. For it to be a sweep is insane (chances are high we'll get a sweep in the 10k for men as well). 

We've never been too successful in the shorter distances because we were too tall I guess. I think this time it's a combination of us caring more and more and other countries caring less and less. The preparation the dutch guys went through for this Olympics is insane.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2014)

Seregfin said:


> We've always been the king in longer distance speed skating. This 500m gold is a first for us as well. For it to be a sweep is insane (chances are high we'll get a sweep in the 10k for men as well).
> 
> We've never been too successful in the shorter distances because we were too tall I guess. I think this time it's a combination of us caring more and more and other countries caring less and less. The preparation the dutch guys went through for this Olympics is insane.



No worries...we Americans will get you back. 

I'm still predicting the US over Canada in mens and womens hockey for ultimate troll.


----------



## Savior (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone have the demographics of the participants in the winter Olympics? I am curious.


----------



## walkerandarazu (Feb 10, 2014)

Mael said:


> The fuck is it about the Dutch and speedskating?
> 
> I thought only slender Koreans and mischeivous Chinese were superior in it.


They been at it for at least 60 years my dad is telling me, it's like their national winter sport.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2014)

Savior said:


> Anyone have the demographics of the participants in the winter Olympics? I am curious.



Dude, aside from the US, it's pretty self-evidence.

Europeans (save for a Brit or two) = mostly white
Americans = mostly white save for Shani Davis and Asians in hockey/speedskating
Canadians = white
Russia = no fucking brainer except Viktor Ahn (Korean)
Asian nations = no fucking brainer except the bro/sis half-Japanese/half-American duo
Iran/Middle East/Israel = no brainer


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 10, 2014)

Mael said:


> Dude, aside from the US, it's pretty self-evidence.
> 
> Europeans (save for a Brit or two) = mostly white
> Americans = mostly white save for Shani Davis and Asians in hockey/speedskating
> ...



You are missing the white dude from Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe's sole Olympian).


----------



## walkerandarazu (Feb 10, 2014)

Mael said:


> Dude, aside from the US, it's pretty self-evidence.
> 
> Europeans (save for a Brit or two) = mostly white
> Americans = mostly white save for Shani Davis and Asians in hockey/speedskating
> ...



Jamaica have a team of black bobsley athletes.
Morocco have Arabians
 Zimbabwe had a white guy
Togo had quite a few black people
There's also Philippines and some pacific islands
Russia have some Asians participating who are Tatars/Yakuts since they don't have their own country.
And well you say it's a no brainer, but there's quite a few afro-Russians living in Russia, to be precise it's about 50,000. And I'm talking about native people, who have been in Russia for 100+ years. They had black people for London 2012 in Russia's team.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 10, 2014)

there are black Jamaican that want to revive cool running
and they actually lost their bobsled right

ninja'd


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2014)

Alwaysmind said:


> You are missing the white dude from Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe's sole Olympian).



With Mugabe's racist ways I would've figured any white would've been considered scum and unable to participate.



walkerandarazu said:


> Jamaica have a team of black bobsley athletes.
> Russia have some Asians participating who are Tatars/Yakuts since they don't have their own country.
> And well you say it's a no brainer, but there's quite a few afro-Russians living in Russia, to be precise it's about 50,000. And I'm talking about native people, who have been in Russia for 100+ years. They had black people for London 2012 in Russia's team.



Afro-Russians might be living in Moscow, but are they participating at the moment?

That was the inquiry.

Plus I'm shocked Nashi didn't get to them.

And yes I forgot Jamaica, my bad.



> Morocco have Arabians



What the fuck did I just say?  Morocco is still considered Middle East, so it's just like it would've been if it was Jordan...Arabic.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 10, 2014)

Mael said:


> With Mugabe's racist ways I would've figured any white would've been considered scum and unable to participate.



His story (Luke Steyn) is a bit sketchy. He lived mostly in a Nordic country (I think it was Norway) and studied there, but he must have the Zimbabwe passport, so he qualified to represent Zimbabwe.

In any case, it's this guy --> 

*Update*
He was born in Zimbabwe but moved to Switzerland at the age of 2.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2014)

Ah I see...smart kid...or rather...smart family to move out of Zimbabwe.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 10, 2014)

Canada wins tho.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 10, 2014)

Mael said:


> Ah I see...smart kid...or rather...smart family to move out of Zimbabwe.



True, and with a Swiss passport, you are virtually untouchable (and you have much less hassle at the customs).


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Canada wins tho.



US hockey sweep for ultimate troll effect.

Just watch. 

Preet can't touch the Olympics.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 10, 2014)

Mael said:


> US hockey sweep for ultimate troll effect.
> 
> Just watch.
> 
> Preet can't touch the Olympics.



I would put my bucks on those Russian chicks, they beat them Germans good. Always watch out for the Russians.


----------



## walkerandarazu (Feb 10, 2014)

#MoeL sorry did see the part about middle east.

 Netherlands just got 3 more medals in speed scating, today they got 7 medals out of 9 possible in speed scathing. Just now twin brothers got gold and bronze in it, don't know if it was live though, but it looked like.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2014)

walkerandarazu said:


> #MoeL sorry did see the part about middle east.
> 
> Netherlands just got 3 more medals in speed scating, today they got 7 medals out of 9 possible in speed scathing. Just now twin brothers got gold and bronze in it, don't know if it was live though, but it looked like.



Check your Dutchness.


----------



## walkerandarazu (Feb 10, 2014)

Hotel review in Sochi:


[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ccYzMHpk2c8[/YOUTUBE]

There's only one


----------



## Savior (Feb 10, 2014)

U.S. winter olympic team.
One reflects the U.S., one doesn't.



Summer Olympic
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2014)

Yay South Korea finally gets gold. pek


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 11, 2014)

Sweden claim two more medals. 

But all medals have been in cross-country skiing so far. Where is everyone else? 

Not that it bothers me, since I have a family connection to the cross country skiing team. I won't say more lest you discover my secret identity.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2014)

mr_shadow said:


> Sweden claim two more medals.
> 
> But all medals have been in cross-country skiing so far. Where is everyone else?
> 
> Not that it bothers me, since I have a family connection to the cross country skiing team. I won't say more lest you discover my secret identity.



shadow it's something you have to accept.

Germany and Norway usually solo the entire medal count, one or the other, per Winter Olympics.  Canada was an isolated incident.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow Shaun way to shit the bed.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 11, 2014)

Meh that 15 year old Japanese kid who got the silver was awesome, he should've won


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2014)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Meh that 15 year old Japanese kid who got the silver was awesome, he should've won



No way, I-Pod proved the better boarder.


----------



## Tenryubito (Feb 11, 2014)

Norway is doing good, this pleases me greatly.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2014)

Germany catapulted itself up there too.


----------



## walkerandarazu (Feb 12, 2014)

av said:


> I read some predictions, supposedly Norway is second in line to take the most medals, competing with the US and some other north-European country (I forget which, but that one is expected to take most medals).




  

Like theres a lot of countries in NE 

Ok, it's only 8 of them, but you can easily see the biggest one appart from Norway.

P.S. Sweden


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2014)

I reiterate, Norway is the only real dominant Scandinavian country in the Winter Olympics.  Only Germany and Russia present consistent threats to their dominance, Germany being the overall "winner" of Turin, Nagano, etc.

That being said, Canada just beat the US Womens, but again in a fight to the finish.  But it's okay.  America is still trolling to the gold.


----------



## walkerandarazu (Feb 12, 2014)

Just watched some curling (kerling) on TV - it's the sport where people sweep the path in front of a stone that's slides on ice... Isn't that a little bit stupid? I'm not sure that sweeping even helps, but this isn't a proper sport. I mean even an eight year old could manage to hit some other stones and score points. Probably the easiest sport to win a medal. You don't need to train, sweat, yet alone show any skill.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2014)

walkerandarazu said:


> Just watched some curling (kerling) on TV - it's the sport where people sweep the path in front of a stone that's slides on ice... Isn't that a little bit stupid? I'm not sure that sweeping even helps, but this isn't a proper sport. I mean even an eight year old could manage to hit some other stones and score points. Probably the easiest sport to win a medal. You don't need to train, sweat, yet alone show any skill.



It's shuffleboard that's trying too hard. 

But alas we've got a jackass in this thread who thinks snowboarding isn't a sport unless he's doing a shoddy job trolling.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah curling is dumb as hell. 

And lol Shaun White didn't win any medals.  :/ Still love him.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 12, 2014)

Germany look like they're going to destroy the other teams in the luge team relay by some unholy amount


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2014)

Americans beat Canadians for the gold in Hockey? Mael you're funny


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 12, 2014)

walkerandarazu said:


> I mean even an eight year old could manage to hit some other stones and score points. Probably the easiest sport to win a medal. You don't need to train, sweat, yet alone show any skill.



Seems like you don't know the rules. You don't get points for hitting the other stones, you get points for having your stone closest to the centre of the bullseye painted on the ground when everyone has exhausted their supply of stones.

It takes good aim and strategy. Most professionals can probably easily hit the bullseye, but if you do that with your first stone then the opponent is just going to knock it out of there when it's their turn. So it has some chess-like elements where you can use stones to block or move other stones in order to get _the last one_ on the bullseye.

Sweeping the ice is to control the trejectory of the stone, since it will slide in the direction where there is least resistance.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2014)

So it's shuffleboard trying too hard.


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2014)

Evgeni Plushenko withdraws from men's figure skating because he tweaks his back and that pretty much concedes the gold to Abbott.

China takes a gold in speedskating pretty much only because a Brit decided to fuck it all up with a crash and knock an Italian and Korean out to take silver and bronze respectively.  

Also...


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 13, 2014)

Sweden leading its groups in *both* men and women's hockey. 

Swedish amazons currently battling nemesis Russia. Their male counterparts play tomorrow (but not against each other, since they are in different groups).


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2014)

I predict Russia wins and US takes both hockey golds while Canada settles for silver in supreme Winter Troll fashion.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 13, 2014)

Some Swedish names get trolled when signs are limited to English letters.

A player surnamed ?stberg (Eastern Mountain) got turned into Ostberg (Mountain of Cheese).


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2014)

Suck on that, Swedes. 

That's what you get for no longer embracing the Viking way. 

That and Russia just scored on you.


----------



## walkerandarazu (Feb 13, 2014)

Man Biathlon was good. So many people were missing the targets, Bj?rdalen finished only 35 or smt. Russian made a surprise to win bronze medal. Gold was Fourcade from France and it was his second gold in this Olympics. German was second. Too bad that one Lithuanian guy was going second with no misses, but then missed 3 times on last shooting and was 22 in total and then just cried there for long time...

P.S. Here's an even more interesting version of biathlon:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 13, 2014)

Mael said:


> I predict Russia wins and US takes both hockey golds while Canada settles for silver in supreme Winter Troll fashion.


The hockey gods are Canadian so that's impossible.


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2014)

We'll see about that.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 13, 2014)

In other news, Sweden got another medal today but *still only in cross-country skiing*. 

Did we enter into any other sports?


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2014)

None that Norway solos in...

Plus I'm predicting Germany with the most golds.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh, and CCTV is letting me watch the Olympics now, but I have to do it throgh their special Olympics website, not the regular stream of the sports channel.

...how does that make any sense? What's the difference?


----------



## Mυgen (Feb 13, 2014)

Fuck yall Holland takes the lead with all our medals on iceskating


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2014)

mr_shadow said:


> Oh, and CCTV is letting me watch the Olympics now, but I have to do it throgh their special Olympics website, not the regular stream of the sports channel.
> 
> ...how does that make any sense? What's the difference?



Now you are given peacefully rising harmonious non-meddling Chinese television that does not focus on evil, subversive Western athletes but instead China's accomplishments through third-party incidents i.e. speedskating crashes.


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2014)

Mugen523 said:


> Fuck yall Holland takes the lead with all our medals on iceskating



Yeah but you can't ski or luge worth a shit.  Germany will smash you like it's 1940 all over again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 13, 2014)

Mael said:


> We'll see about that.




Team Canada monster forwards will chew you guys up.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 13, 2014)

The Russian _devotchkas_ are kicking our _priklads_.


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Team Canada monster forwards will chew you guys up.







mr_shadow said:


> The Russian _devotchkas_ are kicking our _priklads_.



Sweden only had Louie Ericsson, the Sedins, and now retired Peter Forsberg.  You knew Russia was going to come into this with claws out.


----------



## Mυgen (Feb 13, 2014)

Mael said:


> Yeah but you can't ski or luge worth a shit.  Germany will smash you like it's 1940 all over again.



Thats okay nobody cares about those sports here anyways, which is natural in a country with no mountains at all. We have more medals now than the last olympics. so this olympics already is a success. Ure right though we wont get a medal outside of iceskating, so were no threat to the germans.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 13, 2014)

Goal!!!


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2014)

Russia scored again.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 13, 2014)

Mael said:


> Sweden only had Louie Ericsson, the Sedins, and now retired Peter Forsberg.  You knew Russia was going to come into this with claws out.



Those are dudes. 

What we're watching today is women's hockey, so they are not relevant to any discussion of who is better out of Sweden and Russia.

Sweden ought to be good since we have good gender equality, so we have more girls that play in the first place than most other countries.


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2014)

That's my point.

You have no one notable for women's hockey.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 13, 2014)

Russia won, but we still advance, so it's sort of ok.


----------



## tinkerbellrox (Feb 13, 2014)

*BREAKING NEWS- SLOPESTYLE SKIIER SAVES PUPPIES*

BREAKING NEWS YALL. THIS IS JUST SO SO SO SO TOUCHING. SHALL I MARRY? CHECK OUT THIS LINK.


----------



## lucky (Feb 13, 2014)

omgawd such a QT.  if you don't marry him i will~


----------



## lucky (Feb 13, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (

Table


Table i see you, post!  this is interesting to comment on, no?


----------



## Table (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm just waiting for the trainwreck.... 


But yes, I've seen this.  It's adorable, I hope the dogs aren't bludgeoned to death


----------



## lucky (Feb 14, 2014)

of course not.  that would be a waste.  we'd at least eat them


----------



## Table (Feb 14, 2014)

Well maybe _you_ would, because you're... you know...


----------



## scerpers (Feb 14, 2014)

a scum of the earth ^ (use bro)
you can say it kiki


----------



## lucky (Feb 14, 2014)

Table said:


> Well maybe _you_ would, because you're... you know...



... environmentally conscious and not wasteful with food?




Scorp A Derp said:


> a scum of the earth ^ (use bro)
> you can say it kiki



die, scerpers.  dai!


----------



## scerpers (Feb 14, 2014)

i                    refuse


----------



## walkerandarazu (Feb 15, 2014)

That Russia vs. USA game was amazing as hell! Everyone was giving their 100% to the end.


----------



## Mael (Feb 15, 2014)

US hockey in troll mode as expected.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 15, 2014)

Sweden got it's first gold!

On the other hand China has 3 golds. De hellz? 

I always treated my to-be in-laws with a superior "watch the masters at work" attitude going into the Olympics, but at the moment China is winning the internal derby of our family.


----------



## Mael (Feb 15, 2014)

China got them in speedskating...likely through some trickery.

I don't expect a repeat in Pyeongchang.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 15, 2014)

China's golds in the Winter Olympics:

1992 - 0
1994 - 0
1998 - 0
2002 - 2
2006 - 2
2010 - 5

2014 - 3 (so far...)

As we can see the trend is pointing upwards, and the bar seems low enough that they could improve their national record this year. They have one more week to get 3 golds. Not impossible.


----------



## Mael (Feb 15, 2014)

But they don't excel in any other events.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 15, 2014)

Mael said:


> But they don't excel in any other events.



heh too bad they don't have a dodgeball competition in the Olympics, right?

(They don't, right?)


----------



## Mael (Feb 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> heh too bad they don't have a dodgeball competition in the Olympics, right?
> 
> (They don't, right?)



Ah ha...I got the reference.

But seriously, Russians take figure skating, Germans/Austrians take most luge/skiing/etc., events, Americans take snowboarding, etc.  China only has speedskating which for the most part the Koreans/Dutch are still superior in...and MAYBE curling but lol.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 15, 2014)

Diastrous Olympics for my country so far (Norway)

The skis being optimal is very important in biathlon and cross country, and here our ski waxers have failed epicaly in most events so far, DESPITE having an own waxing trailer and a budget of millions pr year

Worst part is they were to smug to admit they did something wrong, until today that is

Typical stupid norwegian sports arrogance


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 16, 2014)

Sweden leading men's cross-country relay.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 16, 2014)

Sweden pwnd the relay.


----------



## Mael (Feb 18, 2014)

Chinese women DQ'd from the 3000m relay but would've lost to South Koreans anyway. 

Now they'll be sent to a labor camp.


----------



## Seregfin (Feb 18, 2014)

Four sweeps by the Dutch this Olympics, fukye.


----------



## Mael (Feb 18, 2014)

You Dutch are freaks of nature...I mean you already are by existence but still. 

From what I see, it's Russia vs. USA for total medals, but Germany still taking the most golds.


----------



## Mael (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow the US Women screw the pooch and cost me half of my troll prediction. 

Well...at least the men have a shot.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 20, 2014)

Ne ha?ssez pas.


----------



## dynasaur (Feb 20, 2014)

I saw Canada win omg

let's celebrate the victory

I'm not even into ice hockey,

that's how awesome it was. lol


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 20, 2014)

Codea said:


> I saw Canada win omg
> 
> let's celebrate the victory
> 
> ...



What kind of Canadian says ice hockey?


----------



## Mael (Feb 20, 2014)

Well...my troll attempt is 50% foiled.  Now for the men to knock Sidney Crybaby out of the semis plz.


----------



## navy (Feb 20, 2014)

Choke job.


----------



## dynasaur (Feb 20, 2014)

Xyloxi said:


> What kind of Canadian says ice hockey?


a naturalized Canadian? lol


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 20, 2014)

Codea said:


> a naturalized Canadian? lol



I know tonnes of naturalised Canadians who like hockey.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 20, 2014)

Jokes on you Americans.


----------



## Mael (Feb 20, 2014)

The women lost, not the men.

Face.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 20, 2014)

Mael said:


> The women lost, not the men.
> 
> Face.




Uhhh, I know.


----------



## Mael (Feb 20, 2014)

Moe said:


> Uhhh, I know.



So it's invalid, what you posted.

Because the image is that of the men's hockey, as in the bet is placed between the men.  So America could very well make Sidney Crybaby suck on Bronze.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 20, 2014)

Mael said:


> So it's invalid, what you posted.
> 
> Because the image is that of the men's hockey, as in the bet is placed between the men.  So America could very well make Sidney Crybaby suck on Bronze.



How is it invalid?

Ooohhh, you are under the assumption the US even have a chance of winning. That is cute.


----------



## Mael (Feb 20, 2014)

Moe said:


> How is it invalid?
> 
> Ooohhh, you are under the assumption the US even have a chance of winning. That is cute.



You're under the assumption Canada is going to roflstomp.

Lol...you should learn.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 20, 2014)

Mael said:


> You're under the assumption Canada is going to roflstomp.
> 
> Lol...you should learn.



Don't need to learn.

Ingrained from birth.

The US will suck on a puck.


----------



## Mael (Feb 20, 2014)

Bitch plz you're just jelly that the Maple Leafs can't beat Boston atm.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 20, 2014)

Mael said:


> Bitch plz you're just jelly that the Maple Leafs can't beat Boston atm.



Who are the Maple Leafs?

I ain't never heard of them.

Stop with the US propaganda, Mael.


----------



## Mael (Feb 20, 2014)

Moe said:


> Who are the Maple Leafs?
> 
> I ain't never heard of them.
> 
> Stop with the US propaganda, Mael.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 20, 2014)

Doesn't exist in my reality. Thought my first post made that pretty damn clear.


----------



## dynasaur (Feb 20, 2014)

Xyloxi said:


> I know tonnes of naturalised Canadians who like hockey.


I was joking around. Also my little sister plays hockey.


----------



## angel333 (Feb 20, 2014)

The women's CAN Vs US hockey game was an amazing game to see.  Both teams played the hearts out, and US girls should be proud of how great of a game they played. The game (CAN Vs. US) for the guys will hopefully be just as good.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 21, 2014)

We got beaten by SWITZERLAND?!


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2014)

Fuck...well it's a Canada leaf in my avy now...


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2014)

[youtube]UE7oiEffsb4[/youtube]


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2014)

At least thus wasn't a complete choke job like the female hockey team.

Go Sweden?


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2014)

Mael said:


> Fuck...well it's a Canada leaf in my avy now...



Is someone specific making one for you Mael? Or are you going to choose it? If you like, I can whip up some nice Canadian Maple Leaf avatars in celebration of your newfound patriotism to the most beloved and friendly country in the world.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 21, 2014)

Mael said:


> Fuck...well it's a Canada leaf in my avy now...



I can draw one on paint for you.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2014)

I must say though, when I heard that Mael made the bet to wear a Canadian Maple Leaf avie until the next Olympics if Team USA lost, I was surprised as fuck, but it's cool to see he is a man of his word.


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2014)

Maple Leafs =/= Canada Red Maple Leaf.

Toronto is still bottom feeding Boston's scraps.

And only for a week.  I like my Spec Ops avatar too much.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 21, 2014)

Mael said:


> Maple Leafs =/= Canada Red Maple Leaf.
> 
> Toronto is still bottom feeding Boston's scraps.
> 
> And only for a week.  I like my Spec Ops avatar too much.



OH CANADA
OUR HOME AND NATIVE LAND
TRUE PATRIOT LOVE
IN ALL THY SON'S COMMAND
WITH GLOWING HEARTS WE SEE THEE RISE

I haven't actually seen any of the games.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 21, 2014)

Ted 'No Diggity' Ligety


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm sure South Korea is fuming that Viktor Ahn, or Ahn Hyun-Soo, keeps racking up the golds for Russia.  But hey at least it ain't China winning.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2014)

Wear them proudly, Mael.


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2014)

Nope...since the bet wasn't with you, you don't get to decide but rather I do.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOR38552MJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2014)

Mael said:


> Nope...since the bet wasn't with you, you don't get to decide but rather I do.



It's okay. Welcome to the fellowship of the superior country. The one that ranks year in and year out with multiple entries on the world's best places to live list.


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2014)

On the grand stage you're still off the podium though. 

Especially Summer Olympics.  x 2016


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 21, 2014)

Detective said:


> It's okay. Welcome to the fellowship of the *superior* country. The one that ranks year in and year out with multiple entries on the world's best places to live list.



BIG MISTAKE!!!!

I HEAR MAEL COMING, HOLLERING ON THE MISSILE HIS PERSONAL DRONE JUST LAUNCHED.


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2014)

I already answered.

Besides, JJ McCullough...look him up and enjoy how Canadians themselves don't think their shit doesn't stink.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 21, 2014)

Mael said:


> I already answered.
> 
> Besides, JJ McCullough...look him up and enjoy how Canadians themselves don't think their shit doesn't stink.



A cartoonist? Really, Mael?


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2014)

Mael said:


> On the grand stage you're still off the podium though.
> 
> Especially Summer Olympics.  x 2016



It's okay, in the world's eyes, we can do no wrong. Dat spotless reputation.


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2014)

Moe said:


> A cartoonist? Really, Mael?



Writes for the HuffPo and Canadian newspapers too...you failed to research.  I'll take his word over yours that for sure.



Detective said:


> It's okay, in the world's eyes, we can do no wrong. Dat spotless reputation.



And China is the "king" of clean energy.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 21, 2014)

Mael said:


> Writes for the HuffPo and Canadian newspapers too...you failed to research.  I'll take his word over yours that for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> And China is the "king" of clean energy.



You failed to notice a jab.

But here, take this pacifier made of Chinese sorrow and suck on it for a bit until you've calmed down.


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2014)

But China can't play hockey...the helmets screw with their eyes.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2014)

Mael said:


> And China is the "king" of clean energy.



How we went from Fuck yeah, Canada, to China, I have no clue. But I can somewhat respect your ability to randomly bring them up into a topic of discussion without fail.



			
				Random NF user said:
			
		

> OMG, did you hear? World peace was just announced. How did they pull that off? Who was responsible for this miracle?





			
				Mael - Like a bat out of hell said:
			
		

> China.
> 
> 
> .... wait.



:33


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh hush av.  We all know Kim Yu-Na should've had that gold.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was actually a stunt pulled by Jimmy Kimmell.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2014)

[youtube]jjncr7DeRHU[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 21, 2014)

Moe said:


> Jokes on you Americans.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 23, 2014)

Last day! :WOW


----------



## SLB (Feb 23, 2014)

Mael said:


> Bitch plz you're just jelly that the Maple Leafs can't beat Boston atm.



Last year still stings like a bitch.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 23, 2014)

Russia gets clean sweep in third to last event to take the top spot, if Svendsen had made his shots yesterday and russia hadn't got gold in this...


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 23, 2014)

The the final battle remains:

Men's hockey: Sweden vs Canada.

Us playing for the gold against the country that invented hockey in the last event of the whole Olympics. Could it be more epic?


----------



## Mael (Feb 23, 2014)

You're still losing sadly.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 23, 2014)

I guess a miracle can happen...

It's not impossible to score 2 goals in 20 minutes. 

Unless you opponent is Canada...


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 23, 2014)

Getting murdered over here...


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2014)

mr_shadow said:


> I guess a miracle can happen...
> 
> It's not impossible to score 2 goals in 20 minutes.
> 
> Unless you opponent is Canada...





You guys need to beat them because they beat us.


----------



## Mael (Feb 23, 2014)

mr_shadow said:


> I guess a miracle can happen...
> 
> It's not impossible to score 2 goals in 20 minutes.
> 
> Unless you opponent is Canada...



You is dead homey.

Russia the winner?  Shock.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 23, 2014)

Wasn't a very exciting game to be honest. Once they got the second goal I started to feel like we might be doomed, and I was right.


----------



## Mael (Feb 23, 2014)

I learned the hard way too...no one beats Canada in Olympic hockey nowadays.  It's not 1980 anymore.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VXtqvBOlibY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 23, 2014)

Xyloxi said:


> What kind of Canadian says ice hockey?



Any good Canadian would tell you that there is a major difference between:
Ice hockey
Hockey Bottine
Hockey Cosom


----------



## walkerandarazu (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm happy for that Black guy who won gold with Canada, great olympics


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 23, 2014)

walkerandarazu said:


> I'm happy for that Black guy who won gold with Canada, great olympics



 His name is P.K Suban


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 23, 2014)

*Final ranking!!!*

1. Russian Federation
2. Norway
3. Canada
4. United States
5. Netherlands

6. Germany
7. Switzerland
8. Belarus
9. Austria
10. France

11. Poland
12. China
13. Korea
14. Sweden
15. Czech Republic

16. Slovenia
17. Japan
18. Finland
19. Great Britain
20. Ukraine

21. Slovakia
22. Italy
23. Latvia
24. Australia
25. Croatia

26. Kazakhstan

All others failed to get any medals at all and are not ranked.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok that ring bit at the end was _brilliant_


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 23, 2014)

Italy


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 23, 2014)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Ok that ring bit at the end was _brilliant_



I know, wasnt it awesome!


----------



## Mael (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm sure some Americans are raging about Vic Wild's change of allegiance and South Koreans are furious over Viktor Ahn.

Guess we both have something in common, Seoul.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 23, 2014)

Well they both "defected" because their home sporting authorities didn't back them properly, it's use it or lose it with talent


----------



## Mael (Feb 23, 2014)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Well they both "defected" because their home sporting authorities didn't back them properly, it's use it or lose it with talent



Make no mistake I don't scold them for their actions...I'm just saying American and South Korean fans should rightly be furious at their respective Olympic Committees.

Vic Wild and Viktor Ahn are I believe 5-6 gold medals of a reason why Russia claimed top spot...aside from Putin.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Feb 23, 2014)

*
Sochi = Winterfell.

Confirmed. *


----------



## walkerandarazu (Feb 23, 2014)

Kudos for Russians for trying to laugh about that ring and make it into closing ceremony as well.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## walkerandarazu (Feb 23, 2014)

What the joke suppose to be? Did someone didn't got a medal? I heard one swedish lost his medal to doping.

P.S. Match for third place was watched by 43% of Finish population. As good as Lithuanias basketbal viewing you could say.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Feb 23, 2014)

walkerandarazu said:


> What the joke suppose to be? Did someone didn't got a medal? I heard one swedish lost his medal to doping.
> 
> P.S. Match for third place was watched by 43% of Finish population. As good as Lithuanias basketbal viewing you could say.



Sweden and Ikea.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 23, 2014)

walkerandarazu said:


> I heard one swedish lost his medal to doping.



The best (?) Swedish hockey player was not allowed to play in the final because his doping test came back positive.

The coach says it's an allergy medication that he has been taking for years. But if so, how come it's never caused any trouble until now?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 23, 2014)

On to the Paraolympics now.


----------



## Savior (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't know if to be happy or sad about the results. Oh well, Go Canada!


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 23, 2014)

All I know is Yuna Kim should have won gold.


----------



## Mael (Feb 23, 2014)

Normality said:


> All I know is Yuna Kim should have won gold.



Yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 23, 2014)

Best parts of the Olympics.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2014)

mr_shadow said:


> The best (?) Swedish hockey player was not allowed to play in the final because his doping test came back positive.
> 
> The coach says it's an allergy medication that he has been taking for years. But if so, how come it's never caused any trouble until now?



One of ours was caught doping as well and he didn't even win anything as far as I know. Probably for the better.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 23, 2014)

I will remember Sochi for the robbery they done to Yuna and Kostner(not Kevin). Fucking Russian thieves.


----------



## scaramanga (Feb 24, 2014)

> I will remember Sochi for the robbery they done to Yuna and Kostner(not Kevin). Fucking Russian thieves.


 Your butthurt is delisious.


----------

